# Nice Hammerhead landed at Cape Point



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

http://vballmike.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album07&id=hammerhead


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

can you keep those things or do you have to throw them back - nice catch BTW.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Nice catch..*

It could have been the guy's first,so I will congratulate him on a nice catch..

One word to folks out to catch sharks like this.. Have all your stuff ready while landing the fish.. cameras,measuring tapes,ect. Please try not to leave the fish beached for a long period of time.. These fish take a long time to grow this size,it's a shame to kill one,even unintentionally.. I was guilty of killing sharks many yrs ago,and have learned a shark is as important as a big red drum and need to be handled the same.. Hammers are legal to keep,although not very tasty.. They take yrs to get that size too...

Not putting down the guy's catch,just passing along what I feel after watching the video..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> It could have been the guy's first,so I will congratulate him on a nice catch..
> 
> One word to folks out to catch sharks like this.. Have all your stuff ready while landing the fish.. cameras,measuring tapes,ect. Please try not to leave the fish beached for a long period of time.. These fish take a long time to grow this size,it's a shame to kill one,even unintentionally.. I was guilty of killing sharks many yrs ago,and have learned a shark is as important as a big red drum and need to be handled the same.. Hammers are legal to keep,although not very tasty.. They take yrs to get that size too...
> 
> Not putting down the guy's catch,just passing along what I feel after watching the video..


I was thinking the same thing, well put.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I agree 100%. This was probably the catch of a lifetime for him, and I understand the pics and measure. His buddy should have had the tape and camera ready for a quick pic and release.

Nice catch though.

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fish of a lifetime for that fish also. Not shouting from a green house, but, seems a shame...


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Although I personally like to release all my sharks, there is nothing wrong with keeping a fish legally. Some hammers fight to the point where exhaustion kills themselves...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> It could have been the guy's first,so I will congratulate him on a nice catch..
> 
> One word to folks out to catch sharks like this.. Have all your stuff ready while landing the fish.. cameras,measuring tapes,ect. Please try not to leave the fish beached for a long period of time.. These fish take a long time to grow this size,it's a shame to kill one,even unintentionally.. I was guilty of killing sharks many yrs ago,and have learned a shark is as important as a big red drum and need to be handled the same.. Hammers are legal to keep,although not very tasty.. They take yrs to get that size too...
> 
> Not putting down the guy's catch,just passing along what I feel after watching the video..



why I only do it with a few people.... everybody has a role & knows it.... number 1 goal = get it back in the water with a tag & swimming away...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> why I only do it with a few people.... everybody has a role & knows it.... number 1 goal = get it back in the water with a tag & swimming away...


ditto


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

So what is the best way to move one of those large hammer heads? Assuming you want to get the hook out and get it back in the water. I mean it looks like they have built in handles on there heads but I cant imagine that being good for them.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> So what is the best way to move one of those large hammer heads? Assuming you want to get the hook out and get it back in the water. I mean it looks like they have built in handles on there heads but I cant imagine that being good for them.


I was wondering the same thing John. That handle is also mighty close to the system intake on that thing. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> why I only do it with a few people.... everybody has a role & knows it.... number 1 goal = get it back in the water with a tag & swimming away...


#1 goal dont get tail slapped in the face and/or crochular region IMO.



then #2 get back in asap and walk it out.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jesse, just how do you walk it out? I've heard dragging it by the tail is not the way to go and when I've caught a large biter I've tried to lead it back in head first (with success) but it gives me the willies and I get the heck back outta the water!!!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

If he had hooked that fish on a 6500 I could maybe see it fighting to it's death. It looks like he had a 2 speed TLD 30 or 50.....more than enough reel to land it quickly. Man up and put the heat on it, bring it in, and let it SWIM away. That's a shame, a damn pity really.

It wasn't his handling of the fish in the wash or on the beach that killed it. He fought it for a very long time, which is one thing I can't stand to watch. With a good initial hookset you can horse those dudes right to you.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

From what I herd from guys that were there thta day the fish did swim away. 

Also from what I have herd, sacrifice your hook (if it is not stainless) to the fishing gods by cutting the line as close as safely possible. Dont risk arm and leg to save a $1.00 hook! It will rust out in a couple days, the shark will heal and you will not have to learn how to cast with one arm or leg. 

As far as I have seen, tail dragging is the safest way, but also dont pull them all the way onto the beach!


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

i know that not everyone knows how much "heat" they can put on a fish with the tackle they have in their hand, but i agree with brandonmc MAKE 'EM EARN IT!!!
i was in hatty before the mid-atlantic blizzard and hooked up 2-3 big shark a day on heavers 17 lb. tri. with wire & 100lb. shock -- even landed a couple nice ones
kinda hurt after a while throwing whole creek mullet heads on 14/0 hooks. i was too sissy to paddle one out.

BTW......for those that haven't fished ramp 43 to the point lately -- it is dead sexy water right now!!!


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

brandonmc said:


> If he had hooked that fish on a 6500 I could maybe see it fighting to it's death. It looks like he had a 2 speed TLD 30 or 50.....more than enough reel to land it quickly. Man up and put the heat on it, bring it in, and let it SWIM away. That's a shame, a damn pity really.
> 
> It wasn't his handling of the fish in the wash or on the beach that killed it. He fought it for a very long time, which is one thing I can't stand to watch. With a good initial hookset you can horse those dudes right to you.


Have you even hooked a large hammer? Those things will rather kill themselves than be landed. They fight their heart out. Frankly, the TLD would be overmatched by a large hammer. I've seen an accurate 50w and international 80w get nearly spooled by a large hammer on 30+ lbs of drag.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> #1 goal dont get tail slapped in the face and/or crochular region IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> then #2 get back in asap and walk it out.


nope
rule number one...get the harness on haha....remmber it so clearly

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing...throwin it to strike....slammin the hook home hard as possible...then the surprise of havin 20 pounds of pressure against my gut from the metal gimbal......(Four letter word)....(Four letter word).....(Four letter word)....get the harness, get the harness..get the $%*&ing harness on me

them bruises dont go away fast

hammers still on the bucket list for me...


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Yes I have hooked, landed, and sucessfully released numerous large sharks including several hammerheads. Hammers are the laziest shark in the ocean next to sand tigers. I call BS on that shark dumping a 50w and 80w at 30lbs of drag, unless it was 12 ft or better. Even then it's a long shot. Do you even know what 30lbs of drag feels like? If you want to do some big shark fishing come on down to NC next June or July.

You "saw" a shark take that much line at 30lbs? Have YOU ever hooked a biggun?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

brandonmc said:


> Yes I have hooked, landed, and sucessfully released numerous large sharks including several hammerheads. Hammers are the laziest shark in the ocean next to sand tigers. I call BS on that shark dumping a 50w and 80w at 30lbs of drag, unless it was 12 ft or better. Even then it's a long shot. Do you even know what 30lbs of drag feels like? If you want to do some big shark fishing come on down to NC next June or July.
> 
> You "saw" a shark take that much line at 30lbs? Have YOU ever hooked a biggun?


Yes, I have landed hammers over 11' in length. I've also seen big hammers work some of the best shark fisherman I've ever known...guys who do nothing but fish for big sharks with top of the line gear. And they all would say without a doubt hammers are the hardest fighters. As soon as they feel the sand, hammers will peel off 200-400 yds of line in a run...and they do it over and over. No other shark does that. Hammers are no where close to lazy. 

I go to school in NC, so maybe we'll have to meet sometime.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

"Yes, I have landed hammers over 11' in length. I've also seen big hammers work some of the best shark fisherman I've ever known...guys who do nothing but fish for big sharks with top of the line gear. And they all would say without a doubt hammers are the hardest fighters. " -Frogfish


That's just hasn't been my experience. Pound for pound blacktips, tigers and lemons pull much harder, bulls are even tougher, but hammers never really impressed me much. I live a half mile from Ocean Crest Pier on Oak Island. If you make it down I'll spring for your fishing pass. Starts to get really good late June/early July. I'd be real interested in comparing notes.

I stand firm in my belief that a TLD 30 is more than enough reel for the shark in the video.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

jakiger it is legal to possess hammerheads of at least 54" fork length in NC.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

brandonmc said:


> That's just hasn't been my experience. Pound for pound blacktips, tigers and lemons pull much harder, bulls are even tougher, but hammers never really impressed me much. I live a half mile from Ocean Crest Pier on Oak Island. If you make it down I'll spring for your fishing pass. Starts to get really good late June/early July. I'd be real interested in comparing notes.
> 
> I stand firm in my belief that a TLD 30 is more than enough reel for the shark in the video.


Really? If I were to rank them in order of fight, hammers would be 1st with tigers and bulls following.

I'll take you up on your offer sometime. Is shark fishing allowed off the pier?


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been thinking. Are all the hammers you catch scalloped? All of mine are greater hammerheads. Maybe there's a difference in fight between the two species?


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

We catch both, the big ones are greater hammerheads. We shark from the pier and the beach. On the pier shark fishing starts when we pull the king rigs out, usually when the sun goes down, sometimes sooner. I look forward to having you fish with us. I promise it will be an eye opening experience in terms of heavy drag big shark fishing. I'm not claiming to be the master, but I've caught and assisted the landing of some damn big fish off this island.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> #1 goal dont get tail slapped in the face and/or crochular region IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> then #2 get back in asap and walk it out.


better off getting tail slapped than being the bystander that watches & does nothing. I prefer my hands dirty & working than clean & on the side of my hips


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> nope
> 
> 
> hammers still on the bucket list for me...


but chris you dont like teh sand, u a planker....


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> #1 goal dont get tail slapped in the face and/or crochular region IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> then #2 get back in asap and walk it out.



Its even better to take a tail slap right to the nipple


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

EDMboarder said:


> Its even better to take a tail slap right to the nipple


ROFL forgot about that!!!!



chris storrs said:


> nope
> rule number one...get the harness on haha....remmber it so clearly
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing...throwin it to strike....slammin the hook home hard as possible...then the surprise of havin 20 pounds of pressure against my gut from the metal gimbal......(Four letter word)....(Four letter word).....(Four letter word)....get the harness, get the harness..get the $%*&ing harness on me
> ...


That chit was funny. you were goin grizzly adams tryin to man up and bow up fast on him. u run back 2-3 steps and bow up, and then went right back forward LOL






Brent, you are just such a bad azz MOFO man....mr.dirty hands.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ROFL forgot about that!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, no copyright infringement please.
The only big shark I got, 70"+, got lead back in by the head, got right. I on the other hand, as soon as it got right, ran straight for Ca. as fast as possible. You lot are nuts


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*yeah right.....*



Frogfish said:


> I've been thinking. Are all the hammers you catch scalloped? All of mine are greater hammerheads. Maybe there's a difference in fight between the two species?


Greater Hammerheads don't go that far North....Do you know what the difference between the species is???


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Check the state records for va, and nc and you will notice that greater hammers DO go as far north if not even further....

the majority of Cape Pt Hammers are scalloped from what I hear. greater hammers prefer warmer water than scalloped hammers tolerate...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Hey, no copyright infringement please.
> The only big shark I got, 70"+, got lead back in by the head, got right. I on the other hand, as soon as it got right, ran straight for Ca. as fast as possible. You lot are nuts


na, me and matt anderson put 40+ btips/spinners on the beach this late summer, and i landed/walked out all of his, and he landed mine, and i walked all of those back out ,with the exception of a few matt did.

i know one big fat bastige matt caught this summer that was 140lb range b/c it was a PITA to pull back out  i got him about knee deep over the shoals where he could start kickin good and see ya latterrrrr



gotta be careful though. brent taught me well, ya just gotta eat SALT PACKS LOL


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

triple t said:


> Greater Hammerheads don't go that far North....Do you know what the difference between the species is???


Greater hammerheads do come up to NC. Doesn't matter though, all my hammers have come from Florida. And yes, I know the difference. 

Brandon, your PM box is full. Clear it out please.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> but chris you dont like teh sand, u a planker....


funny, cuz despite my love for a non ichy crotch and dry clothing, i still catch more fish off the beach than you.....and im pretty sure that week, even the one big shark i didnt catch, was caught on my rod while i was paddling another bait..talk bout spooky..brent u still get kudos for teh night paddle that led to the beast dusky

and erik, you forever are in the shore shark fishing hall of fame for the tail slap to the nipple that night lmao

infamous conception of team crucial...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> talk bout spooky..brent u still get kudos for teh night paddle that led to the beast dusky


still never seen the pictures ya procrastinatin bastige!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

didnt know ya hadnt sen the pics..haha...but there ya go


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> didnt know ya hadnt sen the pics..haha...but there ya go


man that feels like FOREVER AGO....

i know the guy takin the pic   



i give credit where its due, brent is the only one of us that had the balls the paddle a tuna head out in the dark that night.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

brandonmc said:


> jakiger it is legal to possess hammerheads of at least 54" fork length in NC.


I didnt mean to start a mess - just wanted to know the answer.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

After being bitten by a blacktip about that size this summer at Sandbridge, I suggest that you not go wading after a free or uncontrolled shark. Keeping fish in the water will make it easier to unhook and release. Agree to pre-planning,too. That rod he was holding was not a casting rod. Must have used Yak or kite or garbage bag to float bait out. That was successfully pre-planned, and a kit like the Texas Sharkers use would be a great aid.(Google up "Shark fishing Texas" for instructive videos)


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I still believe it was a big fatty lemon.... either way, its a damn fine job Chris. It was like you had skis on once that hook set up  avets need louder clickers.


Cookie watch dem tips, they feisty rascals in tha wash... some 6+ft in SB surf over summer... dont need a platform like some of them Pins boys have, we dont have the grass issue they deal with. I never tried kiting a bait out, always yakked mine. 

EDM, hurry up back from the midwest. need to get on some big toothy critters


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Sea2aeS said:


> I still believe it was a big fatty lemon....


If you're talking about the fish in the picture, it's not a lemon. lemons have a double dorsal fin.

it's hard to tell by the pic, but it kinda looks like a big dusky to me.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Frogfish said:


> If you're talking about the fish in the picture, it's not a lemon. lemons have a double dorsal fin.
> 
> it's hard to tell by the pic, but it kinda looks like a big dusky to me.


slammed. haha brent.

yeh no double dorsal bro


----------



## trouthead (Dec 7, 2009)

narfpoit said:


> So what is the best way to move one of those large hammer heads? Assuming you want to get the hook out and get it back in the water. I mean it looks like they have built in handles on there heads but I cant imagine that being good for them.


they dragged the fish too far out of the wash.just cut the hook ,measure it(carefully),let the water take it back out,with a turn of its head to the water.it may need a minute ot two 2 get its strength back,but sharks are tough


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

That was successfully pre-planned, and a kit like the Texas Sharkers use would be a great aid.(Google up "Shark fishing Texas" for instructive videos) - BLACK ADDER

Or Google NC Shark Fishing. We're a little closer to home.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Sea2aeS said:


> I still believe it was a big fatty lemon....


not a lemon, lemons have a big second dorsal fin. tough to tell from the pic, but looks like a bull to me.

Here is a big fatty lemon at 9'2".
I was getting a girth measurement in the second pic. 4'6".

















<note: this fish was released in less than 45 seconds...>


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

it wasnt a lemon, or bull, it was a dusky. brents just kiddin, he is one of the people in that pic and i was the one taking it.


that was 1 of several big duskys that trip if i remember right.

iuno if i was in the mood for rememberin much


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*!*



justinstewart said:


> not a lemon, lemons have a big second dorsal fin. tough to tell from the pic, but looks like a bull to me.
> 
> Here is a big fatty lemon at 9'2".
> I was getting a girth measurement in the second pic. 4'6".
> ...


Nice fish!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Nice fish!


haha whos up for swimming...lemons beast man...dont think id wanna wrastle one like that..we go for the more terrified pull it to water and run like a lil gurl approach

havent shark fished in like 2 years now...mite have to go at it some this summer again


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> havent shark fished in like 2 years now...mite have to go at it some this summer again


seriously?

damn dude..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Beautiful Lemon!!!*

Nice job on that one.. I've seen a few lemons caught off the planks,quite a few in the keys,but only one that was that gurthy... Not only do they pull pretty good,but they are evil and seem to want to take a chunk of your hindparts when you land them....

I'm with Frogfish on this'n... I've caught tiger sharks over 450,and hammers in the 300 plus range.. In terms of a fight the hammer was faster,and pulled harder.. I witnessed an 80 international dumped REAL CLOSE to the bottom of the spool by a hammer measuring 9' to the fork off the planks one night.. The shark was hooked in the tail,it ran like a king,with a drag that I'm sure was over 20,cause the guy was pinned to the rails the whole time.. They,as frogfish said,will fight to the death in many cases.. The one that Zack caught last yr at the point got leader wrapped with cable.. It took him well over an hr to land, with well over 20lb of drag and the rod bowed up tight.. The fish was totally dead when it hit the beach.. In both cases it was a shame that both fought to the death,but many hammers will do this... Jmho,but to say a hammer pulls like a sandtiger is crazy.. I've caught some dambig sandtigers,and a hammer would pull them backwards...

I've seen EDM in action with a better than midsized hammer.. He flat out puts the heat on one,would like to hear his opinion as well..


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I gues I've just hooked the lazy hammerheads then.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> haha whos up for swimming...lemons beast man...dont think id wanna wrastle one like that..we go for the more terrified pull it to water and run like a lil gurl approach


Good. at least I am not the only one.

I'll double that nice fish justinstewert, holy mackeral.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

brandonmc said:


> I gues I've just hooked the lazy hammerheads then.


 Caught hammers in the 6' range in the springtime off Frisco Pier that were lazy like that,although in the fall never caught one that was "lazy". We used to fish with 10000c abu's a lot back then.. Burned up many a drag,and got dumpped a couple of times on those reels.. Not saying there aren't "lazy ones",just saying this has been my experience with hammers.. My bud Russell,who's about in my age bracket, hooked one off the point about 2wks ago.. The fish looked to be coming in and made an about face.. It had taken over three quarters of a big newell reel (can't remember size) when he broke it off.. He called me on the phone and said "We ain't as young as we used to be,Ken"....


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

1. I've never caught a lazy hammer...

2. I've been tail slapped by a 9 footer, he got me in the thigh and I thought it was broken...knocked me off my feet..

3. Justin's lemon is a PIG! Man what a nice fish.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bstarling said:


> 1. I've never caught a lazy hammer...
> 
> 2. I've been tail slapped by a 9 footer, he got me in the thigh and I thought it was broken...knocked me off my feet..
> 
> ...


OUCH right in the thigh? OUCH.

i got a few light slaps from some 6' tips this summer, and hate the rash lol.


justins lemon is a DEFINATE pig. girth like me  big and round


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

brandonmc said:


> I gues I've just hooked the lazy hammerheads then.


Don't worry, I always end up catching the retarded fish too...


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

are there any piers to shark fish from now that still see some with size, I am a king fisherman ( even though I prefer cobia) but use to shark fish frisco and jeanettes pier back in the day. and I loved it but piers now won't let you, I would love to do it again....What a hell of a rush!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bigbass14.3 said:


> are there any piers to shark fish from now that still see some with size, I am a king fisherman ( even though I prefer cobia) but use to shark fish frisco and jeanettes pier back in the day. and I loved it but piers now won't let you, I would love to do it again....What a hell of a rush!!!


 I've heard OBX will "semi allow" it... I used to fish Frisco for the bigguns as well,some big dern hammers in the fall..


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Brandonmc, have you caught hammers from the surf at oak island? I go down mid july every year and yak out for sharks.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*We do...*



Sea Fisher said:


> Hey Brandonmc, have you caught hammers from the surf at oak island? I go down mid july every year and yak out for sharks.


Brandon "catches" with me so I think I can speak for him on this one.....

I've caught 2 Hammers off the beach in front of my house in the 4-6' range so I can't say much about it...but bull's and lemons.. plenty of them off the surf here! Heck, I've hooked a tarpon off the surf.....I have witnessed him catch numerous sharks off the pier as well as he has witnessed me, we get lots of lemons and bull mid July to the begining of October from the pier and surf...prefered bait is a big fat red grouper head


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok cool, the biggest shark I caught out their was a 5.5 foot blacktip, will have to look you guys up when i come to town this summer


----------



## scout04 (Aug 6, 2009)

not a lemon, lemons have a big second dorsal fin. tough to tell from the pic, but looks like a bull to me.

Here is a big fatty lemon at 9'2".
I was getting a girth measurement in the second pic. 4'6".



















i seem to remember that one - definitely a PIG with massive girth and thickness everywhere - that was a good fight.


----------

